# Here's what I want for Xmas.



## IKE (Dec 23, 2017)

I know everyone has been wondering what to get me for Xmas so here it is......Ruger has come out with a 5", 1/2 lug, blue, wood gripped GP-100 chambered in 44 Special (model # 1770) that I'd really like to have......they're going for aprox. $660.00 each.

The way I figure it if all 2565 SF members chip in just 26¢ each I'll have enough but you're gonna have to hurry because Xmas is just two days away.

I'm going to go outside now and stand by the mailbox and wait for all the 26¢ checks to start rolling in.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2017)

Good luck Ike. Pitch a tent, wear warm clothes and take a lot of hot coffee with you. It make take awhile. Nice gun, by the way.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2017)

Too cold here to take check to mailbox. Do you take Visa!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2017)

This 12.03-carat blue diamond fetched $48.4 million at auction on  November 11, 2015, making it the world's most expensive diamond. 

http://www.cnn.com/style/article/most-expensive-diamond/index.html


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


>




And here’s Ralphy all grown up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2017)

Pappy said:


> And here’s Ralphy all grown up.
> 
> View attachment 46452



Some kids listen!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2017)

Here ya go Ike!!
.


----------

